# Voice Commands Don't Work In Moving Vehicle?



## JAZD (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

So when I was stock I never had a problem with the Charge recognizing my voice commands, but after rooting its been getting worse and worse. I've tried PeanutButtaJellyTime Kernel and Gummy FE1.9, FE2.0, GBE2.0 and just lately the EP3HA leak.

First off, does anyone have this issue? When I'm at a stop it works okay but when in motion the mic just stops detecting anything I say. This is with the car dock btw.

Secondly, is there any way to make the voice recognition better, like an app of even something to flash? Should I try a non Gummy Rom or a different kernel?

Thanks for the help guys, glad to be a part of the forum.


----------

